# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  فتاة شيعية في قبضة الهيئة

## .:روح وريحان:.

أوقفت هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض اليوم الثلاثاء طالبة شيعية بسبب وشاية كاذبة من طالبة سنية جمعها بها نقاش مذهبي سابق.
وتفيد أنباء واردة من الرياض أن الطالبة الجامعية أمينة جعفر المسكين من مدينة سيهات بمحافظة القطيف فوجئت صباح اليوم باقتيادها من قبل مجموعة من الهيئة واحتجازها في التوقيف.
وتقول زميلة للمحتجزة المسكين أن الأمر عائد على الأرجح لوشاية كاذبة من زميلة سنية معروفة كانت قد دخلت مع المسكين في نقاش مذهبي سابق.
هذا وتلقت عائلة المسكين في سيهات مكالمة عاجلة من أمينة طلبت فيها بأن يحضر ولي أمرها لمقر الهيئة في الرياض «لاتخاذ اللازم».
وعلمت «شبكة راصد الإخبارية» أن عدداً من أفراد العائلة اتجه بالفعل على عجل عصر الثلاثاء للعاصمة الرياض للوقوف على حقيقة الأمر.
في الهيئة احتجزوني في دورة المياه وحقق معي خمسة رجال وضربوني بالعصي
في السجن أخذوا بصماتي وصوروني كما يفعلون مع المجرمين
بعد سلسلة تحقيقات واعتداءات بالضرب أفرجت السلطات الأمنية في الرياض مساء الثلاثاء عن الطالبة الجامعية الشيعية المحتجزة لدى هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر جراء وشاية طائفية كاذبة.
وأفردت الطالبة أمينة جعفر المسكين «شبكة راصد الأخبارية» بأول حديث تدلي به بعد الإفراج عنها ووصولها بيت عائلتها في سيهات بمحافظة القطيف.

وقد وصفت أمينة في حديثها يوم الثلاثاء بأنه أصعب أيام حياتها.
وروت المسكين طالبة السنة الأولى في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض للشبكة خلفيات حادثة الثلاثاء بالقول أنها جمعتها منذ بداية العام الدراسي علاقة صداقة بطالبة سنية تدرس معها في نفس المرحلة وتدعى ميساء.
وأضافت أن زميلتها هذه أبدت علاقة بريئة فكانت لا تتردد في السؤال عن جوانب مذهبية خلافية «حتى اكتشفتُ متأخرة أنها متعاونة مع الهيئة وهدفها الايقاع بي غدرا».


حالة قلق تسود الطالبات في الرياض جراء الشحن الطائفي

وتقول مضيفة «لم يبدر مني ما يمكن أن يسئ لأحد في أي من حواراتي الودية معها.»
وتروي أمينة سلسلة أحداث ما وصفته بأصعب أيام حياتها بالقول؛ حضرت للجامعة الثلاثاء وكان لدي امتحان مؤجل في مادة المحاسبة ولأنني كنت بحاجة لكتابة العديد من الدروس الفائتة في دفتري الخاص عرضت علي زميلتي ميساء اعارتي دفترها لنقل تلك الدروس فقبلت عرضها.
وطلبت مني ميساء أن ارافقها لخارج أبواب الجامعة لأن الدفتر موجود في السيارة الخاصة بها.
وعند مرافقتي لها في الساعة 12 ظهرا تقريبا تقول أمينة؛ طلبت مني ميساء الوقوف في مكان محدد من الشارع المقابل لبوابة الجامعة حتى تأتيني بالدفتر ففوجئت بعد لحظات بهجوم اثنين من المطاوعة وهما يصرخان بوجهي يا رافضية ويدفعاني بعنف إلى داخل سيارة الهيئة.
وتمضي في القول بعد مقاومة عنيفة مني انطلق بي الاثنان إلى مقر الهيئة وهما يتهكمان بي طوال الطريق ويتلفظان علي بالفاظ وقحة حتى هددني أحدهمها بالقول «راح تشوفين شغلك يا رافضية.. سأشرشحكِ».
وتضيف في مقر الهيئة بـ «عليشة» كما علمت فيما بعد، حقق معي خمسة «مطاوعة» وضربوني بالعصي ان لم أعترف بتهمة «العمل على تضليل بنات المسلمين للمذهب الرافضي».
وقالت «أفقدوني انسانيتي واعتدوا علي بالضرب بالعصا على ظهري مرات عديدة».
وتضيف «شتموني حينما سُئلت عن رأيي في سب الصحابة فقلت لهم بأن ذلك لا يجوز».
ومضت في القول «هددوني بالمزيد من الضرب والسجن ان لم اعترف بتهمة «العمل على تضليل بنات المسلمين» فقلت لهم «لم أفعل ذلك وافعلوا ما شئتم».
وتقول أمينة بنبرة مؤثرة «أحدهم أخذ يقلب في هاتفي الجوال ويسألني عن الأسماء واحدا واحدا متهما اياي في أخلاقي وشرفي».
وأضافت «احتجزوني في دورة المياه لممارسة المزيد من الضغط علي للاعتراف بتلفيقاتهم لي».
..«وبعد مضي أكثر من ساعتين ونصف الساعة من الاهانات والتحقير والضرب والحجز في دورة المياه نقلوني إلى سجن نسائي علمت فيما بعد أنه يدعى مركز رعاية الفتيات..»
وتضيف «في الطريق للسجن سألني أحدهم عن رأيي في زواج المتعة وما إذا كنت أرغب في «التعاون» معهم وعرض علي أخذ رقم هاتفه الجوال».
وتمضي في القول «عند وصولي للسجن استلمني مجموعة من السجانات وبدأوا بتفتيشي ثم القوا بي في عنبر ملئء بالعشرات من السجينات..»

وتقول «تعاملوا معي كأي مجرمة فأخذوا بصماتي مرات عديدة وصوروني فوتوغرافيا حتى تسجل عليّ كسابقة جنائية كما لم يخفوا ذلك».
وتضيف «في السجن النسائي حقق معي مجددا رجلان أحدهما مطوع والآخر لا يبدو عليه التدين فهددني الأول بأني سأجلد مرة أخرى إن خالفت أي من أقوالي السابقة في تحقيقات الهيئة»
.. فقلت له انسخ محضر الهيئة اذاً واحتفظ به لنفسك، فغضب مني وأخذ يشتمني.
وتختم أمينة بالقول «في العاشرة مساء وبعد أخذ التعهدات سمحوا لي بالخروج بعد أن حضر بعض أفراد عائلتي لمرافقتي ولم يكن ذلك بإرادة الهيئة بل نتيجة ضغوط وتحرك عاجل من العائلة وأهل الخير لدى امارة الرياض..».
وعن مستقبل دراستها تقول أمينة «في هذه اللحظة يبدو مستحيلا عليّ العودة للرياض حتى لو كان ذلك على حساب دراستي الجامعية.. فلا أريد مواجهة مزيد من المكائد والغدر والإهانة». 

الى متى السكوت

----------


## نبيل

بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
اختي المضلومة لاتدعي الاحداث الجسام تنال مت ايمانك بالله وبعدله.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبشر الصابرين الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا اتا للله وانا اليه راجعون
صدق الله العظيم
عندما تكوني اختي الكريمة قوية وصلبة من داخلك .سوف تتحطم كل المكائد ولن تنال من عزيمتك باذالله

نبيل

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

لا حول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
مشكوره حبيبتي على الموضوع

----------


## ahmed

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل اين كبار القطيف لمتى السكوت واين اهل البنت لماذا لا ترفع القضيه للمسولين انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم* 

*يجب عدم السكوت على مثل هذا الموضوع* 

*ولا اعرف اذا كان هناك مجال لتحصيل الشرف* 

*في محاكم المملكة ورفع دعوة على كل من اساء* 

*للفتاة المسكينة  * 

*واذا كان حب اهل البيت جريمة* 

* فليشهد التاريخ اني مجرم*

----------


## نور علي

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم* 


*مشكور زهرة القطيف على نقل المعلومة*



*يعطيك العافيه*


*وتحياتي لك* 



*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## صعب انساك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 000اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد000انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم00 :sad2:

----------


## بنت العواميه

لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله العلي العظيم...
فعلا إلى متى السكوت...
ولكن مالذي نستطيع فعله.. غير الصبر والدعاء بالفرج..

سلمت يداك أخيه زهره القطيف..


وأنا صراحه قرأت كلام أخوها في أحد المنتديات.. وكانت حالته صعبه وااااااااااااجد..
وكان حتى على حافه الجنون..
وقال كلام واااجد صعب...

فعلا لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله.....
الله ينصرنا على أعدائنا بظهور مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان...
ومالنا إلا الأنتظار

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سأكتفي بهذه المقوله :

(قالو لفرعون اشفرعنك .. قال مالقيت أحد يردني )
مظطره ألا أكتب فسياسة تكميم الافواه موجوده
حتى بالمنتدى

----------


## محب فاطمة

اخواني الاعزاء اتعلمون ماذا يكتب في منتدياتهم وللتأكيد منتدى الساحة العربية للسياسة اتعلمون ماذا يقولون انها الطامة الكبرى لتغطيه اعمالهم 
يقولون انهم مسكو البنت وهي راجعة مع شخص اي انها متواعده مع شخص الشخص هرب والبنت مسكوها وقاموا بكتابة تعهد لوالد البنت ارئيتم اخواني كيف يمحورون القضية وكيف يألبون القصة لصالحهم لولا رجالاتنا لاراحت البنت من بين ايدي اهلها لولا تدخل رجالات المنطقة وامارة الرياض لكانت البنت في خبر كانا اللهم احفظ لنا رجال الحق واصحاب الحق من الدولة وغيرها يارب العالمين

----------


## المستجير

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
حسبنى الله ونعم الوكيل هو نعم المولى ونعم النصير 
اللهم عليك بهم

----------


## نــ 2006ـــــور

ياربييييييييييييييييييييييييي

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## فاضل علي

لا حول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## هديل

الله يلعن كل ظالم وكل طاغية 

ولا يوجد شيئ نخاف منه اختي شمعة تحترق

فنحن نقول الحق وسنقول الحق رغم انوف الحاقدين 

وعجيب امركم مازلت تسمون هذه الهيئة الوهابية الدنيئة بهيئة الامر بالمعروف

والله الذي رفع سماء وبسط ارض انها هيئة امر بالمنكر والنهي عن المعروف 

ونهايتها قربت انشالله 

واما بالنسبة للطالبة فالله يكون بعونها والحمدالله ان العواميين سجلوا اعتراضهم على هالعمل الشنيع 

مشكورة خيتي على الخبر

وعذرا اعلم ان وصلي متأخر

تحياتي لك

----------


## بيسان

سبحااااااااان الله

وش الاجرااااااااااااااام 

ابد مافي قلوبهم رحمه

استغفر الله

وانا لله وانا اليه لراجعون

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

لا حول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم
مشكوره حبيبتي على الموضوع

----------


## نور الهدى

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
حسبنى الله ونعم الوكيل هو نعم المولى ونعم النصير 
اللهم عليك بهم


هاذي مو هيئة الامر بلامعروف  هاذي هيئة الامر بلمنكر والنهي عن المعروف
ان شاء الله بينصركم عليهم 
ام محمد

----------


## wassel

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أمل الظهور

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

الصراحه ما قدرت اكمل الموضوع 

ان الله مع القوم الصابرين 

مشكوره أختي

----------


## علي حق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم* 

*يجب عدم السكوت على مثل هذا الموضوع* 

*ولا اعرف اذا كان هناك مجال لتحصيل الشرف* 

*في محاكم المملكة ورفع دعوة على كل من اساء* 

*للفتاة المسكينة  * 

*واذا كان حب اهل البيت جريمة* 

* فليشهد التاريخ اني مجرم*

----------

